# Ontario HO Racing Association 07-08 Series



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi guys 
Just in case there are any interested HO racers out there. The OHORA season kicks off Sept 29th in Sudbury. More info on classes and race dates here on the OHORA website:
http://www.slotcars.org/ohora/
We've been running the series for about 6-7 years now and have a good core group of racers and tracks around Ontario, Canada. Races are once a month one event per track running 2 class races per event.
Bill


----------

